# Mainboard austauschen, ohne Win XP/2k neu installieren zu müssen



## modstyle (25. Oktober 2001)

hi !!!

hab da ein kleines problemchen:

demnächst möchte ich mir eine neues mainboard zwecks prozessorupdate zulegen . wenn ich nun das board einfach so austausche würde das betriebssystem ja ganz normal funktionieren usw. es gibt da nur ein kleines problem:

wenn ich das mainboard austausche kann win2k bzw. win xp nich mehr booten, da es die belegungen für die festplatten in der registry abspeichert und wenn man nun ein neues board hat haben die festplatten andere adressen und windows kann nicht booten, da er sie bei den alten sucht.

weiß jemand wo ich den registryschlüssel finde, um diese funktion zu deaktivieren ? oder weiß jemand wie ich dieses problem anders lösen kann. würde es vielleicht gehen, wenn ich die komplette hardware deinstalliere den rechner ausmache das board und prozessor tausche und dann boote ???

mfg

mod_style


----------



## Flame (25. Oktober 2001)

*also*

ich würde das os ganz neu aufsetzen.

schliesslich ändert sich ja das grundlegende hardware"objekt"

wie siehts denn mit den chipsätzen aus? neue?
wie siehts mit onboard controllern aus? neue?

es ändern sich so viele dinge, das ich der meinung bin, man kann kein stabiles windows erhalten.

schon die systemkomponenten wie agp chipsatz, cpu agp host bridge etc ändern sich.

lange rede kurzer sinn.

daten sichern und system neu aufsetzen. 

:FLAmE:


----------



## modstyle (25. Oktober 2001)

*kein bock *g**

boah ich hab kein bock schon widda das system neu aufzusetzen das macht echt keinen spaß ... wenn ich die ganze hardware deinstalliere, dann macht er doch alles nue ... erkennt alles neu dann müßte der doch kein problem damit haben in einem techbericht der c't hab ich gelesen, dass es reciht den registryeintrag zu ändern, weil man ja alle komponenten behält und der boardtausch kein thema wäre ...

aber trotzdem danke für die antwort 

mfg


----------



## Fabian85 (28. Oktober 2001)

Ich hatte das mal getestet! Ist so mies *g*. Tausende Ausnahmefehler, da ging 0 mehr. Abgesicherter Modus und die Registry bearbeitet, hatte dazu geführt das ich in Windows rein kam, aber kein Program wollte mehr so richtig laufen, auch keine Neu-Installierten. Festplatten waren bzw. die Partitionen waren nicht gelöscht!

Am Ende hatte ich auch format c: gemacht...


----------



## Moartel (28. Oktober 2001)

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen das man die Ausnahmefehelr umgeht indem man im Gerätemanager ein wenig "wütet". Also unter Systemkomponenten Kahlschlag und alles andere was mit dem Board oder der CPU zu tun hat auch rauswerfen. Dann runterfahren, Board wechseln und neu starten. Jetzt das entscheidende: beten. Beten dass Windows alles richtig findet und neu installiert, vor allem aber dass keine Konflike auftreten. 
Das große Problem bei einem Board und Prozessorupdate ist aber wenn man z.B. von INTEL auf AMD oder von Athlon TB auf Athlon XP wechselt man auch zwischen verschiedenen erweiterten Befehlssätzen des Prozessors wechselt. Wenn Windows mit einer CPU mit SSE (INTEL) installiert wurde und man dann eine CPU mit 3D Now! (AMD) reinsetzt wird der neue Befehlssatz nicht richtig unterstützt. So auch von 3D Now! (Athlon TB) auf 3D Now! + SSE (Athlon XP). Man hat dann nicht so viel von der neuen CPU.

Formatier, was besseres kannst du gar nicht machen. Ich hasse format auch, aber es gibt Situationen da kann man nix ändern, da muss es einfach sein!


----------



## Comander_Keen (28. Oktober 2001)

Ich habe das mit win(schrott)98se durch, board und prozi neu. Es funktioniert, mit der ausnahme das man das system dann wegschmeissen kann. Würde an deiner stelle vorm umrüsten alle wichtigen daten speichern, und dann erst das neue board reinmachen. Wenns funzed (was ich nicht glaube) hast du glück. Wenn nicht, dann heißt es "format c:" .

MfG    Comander_Keen


----------



## modstyle (28. Oktober 2001)

*HMPFL*

joah na dann fröhlich formatieren ... ich werd aber erstmal sicher und dann so ausprobieren wenns nich läuft kann ich immer noch formatieren )))))))) ... wenn der umstieg von p3 auf athlon xp ohne probs gelingt und ohne formatieren dann ist mein rechner GOTT 

mfg


----------



## Moartel (29. Oktober 2001)

*Re: HMPFL*



> _Original geschrieben von modstyle _
> *... wenn der umstieg von p3 auf athlon xp ohne probs gelingt und ohne formatieren dann ist mein rechner GOTT  *



Viel Glück & Viel Spaß 

Bin schon gespannt aufs Ergebnis, musst du einfach schreiben.

P.S.: Dein Rechner ist *Satan*


----------



## modstyle (29. Oktober 2001)

*SATAN !!!*

danke, glück werd ich auf jeden fall ne menge brauchen, aber erstmal muss die kohle auf meinem konto erscheinen .

du hast recht mein rechner kann nur satan sein, denn so etwas schönes tolles und total geiles (ich rede nich von *** ) kann nich von gott stammen. siehe mensch u.ä.  

mfg


----------

